# How long do cats go missing for?



## afc1903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am really worried our cat, Smokey has not been seen for 3 days. She is a female, spayed cat and is around 15 years old.
She has lived at the same house as us for 15 years and we have never moved, she never usually wanders far. We have a back garden and she usually ventures in to neighbours gardens and she has stayed out all night on numerous occasions, however she always returns early in the morning the next day looking for food.

I am real worried because this is the first time she has disapeared for more than a night in 15 years.

Does anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,
My experience is only different in the respect that my Scamp went missing a week after we had moved. He had in the first week found his way home safely and then he just disappeared. I was frantic(he was 10 at the time)and blamed myself.All sorts of things went through my mind,We had moved near a railway line and had not lived near one before,there were foxes,what if he had hurt himself and a fox got him!Well you can imagine as I am sure all sorts are going through your mind.Well to cut a long story short a week later my husband heard the cat flap at 4am and went down,he woke me with the wonderful news that Scamp had turned up.Well the whole house was up by now and we were all overjoyed.Scamp was extremely hungry and a little thin but otherwise safe. He went to the toilet to drink,something he had never done in his life.We think he had got shut in someones house and they had gone on holiday.We never did find out.We had him microchipped and the company sent us lost posters with his picture on and alerted vets that he was misssing,I also put flyers through doors.I put the posters up and local people were very helpful.So please ask people to check their sheds etc you never know your cat may just be locked in somewhere.I really hope your cat comes home.I worry about Scamp even more now he is 14(soon to be15)especially as they have their routines.Mine goes out for about an hour and then returns,so if he is too long I worry like mad.Fingers crossed for you,please keep us informed.


----------



## afc1903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for your message.
My cat smokey turned up at 7am this morning!
That was after 4 days missing, she had never been away longer than overnight.
She came home skinny and thirsty, should of seen the amount of milk and water she drank!
She has been pampered obviously we are delighted she is back.
As she was a 15 year old spayed female who had never been away before we had almost written off the possibility of her returning.
She was clearly locked away somewhere dusty as her paws which are usually all white and clean were dark and dirty and dusty!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

So pleased for the happy ending!  It's quite frightening to think of your cat being trapped in an outbuilding or garage somwhere. Some friends of ours once found a dead cat in their garage, it was so sad.

Make sure you pamper her lots!!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic news so glad she turned up safe and well especially given her age Even the old ones can't keep out of trouble,I know my Scamp still gets up to no good and he will be 15 next month:lol: I just hope he learnt his lesson about going in to sheds etc as he was gone a week,thank goodness wherever he was someone needed to go in there and he wasn't left another week.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Peopel are starting to unlock sheds and garages to get lawn mowers out etc, very easy for a cat to get shut in as they hide when they hear someone coming back. So glad she came home to you, if it ever happens again, go round to all your neighbours and ask them to check garages etc just in case


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

well when i had fluffy he went missing for neally a month i was so worried then i rang the rspca and put up flyers just in case anyone had seen him them my little sister drawed her dinner lady a pitcher of him and she sow him one day shut him in her shed and came and got us i was so happy to see him well as i start to give up hope he was ok if your cat dont return after about a weak i would check he hasnt been took to the rspca as a stray or anything is he micro chiped and stuff he may have just lost his way given his age keep calling him and ask neighbours if they seen her by the way cool name i have a 1 yr male taby named smokey


----------

